
Start-Up Empire = Start-Up School - ciscoriordan
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2008/10/start-up-empire-start-up-school.html
======
fbbwsa
"Howard currently manages a hedge fund and has done so since June of 1998. The
fund has evolved into a long only fund..."\

uh oh... nothing says "disastrous returns" more than "long only fund" right
now...

